# Scott Scale 30



## Cockney Scot (11 Jul 2009)

Been looking at a scott Scale 30 Mountain bike from Evans cycle as they have it for £1499 at present , seems to a good machine with decent forks and caseete etc, anyone got any experience with them? Will be using it mainly for Canal tow path gravel tracks and occasional forest runs with the (suicidal ) son in law.
Any feed back would be appreciated


----------



## mad al (11 Jul 2009)

Nice bike and reputation says it all


----------



## maurice (11 Jul 2009)

It's a superb bike, thoroughbred racer.

However, while it'll scream around an xc race course, it may not suit what you're intending to use it for. For that kind of riding I'd want something a little less racey.


----------



## Mr Pig (11 Jul 2009)

That's a lot of money for a tow path bike! What I mean is that are you sure you want to invest so much when a lot of what you're paying for will not be fully used? 

It's a bit like buying a racing car for going to the shops. Yes, it'll do it but it's an expensive way to do it. The more expensive the bike the more its going to cost you to replace parts when they wear out or get damaged. Also, fast bikes are not necessarily the most comfortable bikes. Do your homework on this and think carefully about what you want from the bike.


----------



## Cockney Scot (12 Jul 2009)

Have looked at some others, type of riding will be a mixture of road, tow path and some of roading. I do around 100 miles each weekend a, also intend to do some touring / camping. Looking for a rugged , light weight and strong bike. requirements are 24+ gears, hydraulic brakes, front suspension (with option to lock out), light weight frame , as when I am touring I have front and rear panniers to carry all the gear, I have checked I can get a front rack for the suspension forks.


----------



## maurice (12 Jul 2009)

I can safely say it won't have proper rack mounts for rear panniers, amazed if you can get a rack for the forks. It won't be the most rugged, it's built to be a super-light racer.

If you're looking to do touring it's the wrong type of bike. I'd be checking out some of Orange's offerings, like the P7 Pro at £1500. Has rack mounts, steel frame instead of carbon, etc. http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/2009bikes/bike.php?model_id=93


----------



## Mr Pig (12 Jul 2009)

maurice said:


> If you're looking to do touring it's the wrong type of bike.



I agree. Genesis bikes also have full pannier mounts.


----------



## Cockney Scot (13 Jul 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, saved me buying an unsuitable bike. Been down to Evans at Spitifields today and have sttled for a Trek 6300 19.5in frame. Rear pannier mounts and managed to get a front rack suitable for suspension forks, just got to get some mud guards and a speedo fitted, reckon I will transfer my Brooks Pilot saddle from the Hybrid and refit the hybrids old seat as the saddle on the Trek is not at all commfy, to long and narrow. Collect it on Thursday so will be able to try it out at the weekend.


----------



## maurice (14 Jul 2009)

Looks quite nice, enjoy.


----------



## addictfreak (14 Jul 2009)

I have a Scale 35, absolutely fantastic bike. Would have got the 30 if i'd had a little more money.


----------

